# Evening Madness



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Help! Zorro is driving me crazy. The whole day , he is a model puppy. But by evening he's totally gone crazy. I wouldn't even mind his hyper activity. But he's getting very bitey. Has even started growling at me. I read some where that a puppy is not getting enough excercise which results in such behavior. But that's not the case here. He goes on atleast 3 walks a day. I take him with me on a car ride when I go for my coffee break mid day. He socializes with people all the time. And just so he gets to run, he and I play fetch in my apartment complexes long corridors in the middle of the day when everyone else is away at work. 

What can I do to calm him down? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds like he is overtired and needs to go to bed. Maggie was just like that. Crazy biting, growling puppy one minute and 5 minutes later sound asleep. Trouble is they don't realize they are that tired to go to bed on their own. He'll get better as he gets a bit older.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Sounds like he is overtired and needs to go to bed. Maggie was just like that. Crazy biting, growling puppy one minute and 5 minutes later sound asleep. Trouble is they don't realize they are that tired to go to bed on their own. He'll get better as he gets a bit older.



So did you crate her when she started acting up in the evening? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I let them burn off energy and when it kicked it up a notch, I put them in their crate and they fell asleep within minutes. It also meant that I had early nights as they would wake up if I was too noisy. I also played with them using a rope toy so that I still got to play with them and keep a bit of distance between my hands and their teeth. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry to have tell you but it's completely normal. 

As Maureen says, it's probably overtiredness. Even tho she was tired out, Poppy just wouldnt give in and then the grouchy madness took over. The only way we found was to enforce downtime by taking the excitement out of life. 
We kept calm, made yawning sleepy noises and turned the TV off. Eventually (and I mean enventually) she relaxed. The crate is good for enforcing relaxation but make sure it never seems like a punishment.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Our trainer calls it puppy zoomie hour. If you are certain your pup is not overtired then it is due to the natural circadian ryhtym of a wolf. They are active and doing their hunting at dawn and dusk and in their dens for the hot day. Not so much fun when YOU become the prey! I'd distract with a game of fetch and give a time out when it gets over the top. Rufus still loves a crazy run around in the evening hours.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

I tend to get Barney to run mad in the garden or in the house for 15 mins. Then sit down to watch tv with us. I groom him during this time. So when he sees the brushes one out he quiet end down and usually falls asleep. After which I pop him in his crate.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Alinos said:


> So did you crate her when she started acting up in the evening?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We don't use a crate for Maggie. We would just let her be, directed her towards her toys instead of our hands and just kept our eye on her as she dashed all over the place running madly with her toys. She would settle after a short time.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep, enforced crate rest is the best way we found!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thank you all. Excellent suggestions as ususal 

I will try all one by one and see which one works with my little bitey monster!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Didn't try anything today. Zorro had his 3rd round of shots today. He was ok immediately afterwards but was feeling poorly all evening. Plus his hips were hurting in the area of the shots. So lots of cuddling and no crazy 'poo. We shall see what happens tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I caught Lexi doing a doodle dash all by herself in the back yard when we got home. Beemer and I were inside both looking confused. She promptly dropped for a nap right after. It's like the storm before the calm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina had two doodle dashes yesterday evening after getting home from daycare! Don't know what got in to her. It was hilarious. She was dashing with a ball and throwing it up in the air herself. She had a great time and all the cushions got chucked off the sofa and she zoomed all around!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby had a crazy half hour with a hose attachment - chucking it, snapping at it, rolling with it, barking & bowing down to it, it was so funny to watch ...... Then Ralph came out and spoilt her fun!!


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

I was having similar problems with Isabella for a while, it did seem to be over-tiredness! I got into the routine of closing the curtains, turning down the volume on the TV, switching off the main light, and putting on a side lamp. She wasn't sleeping in a crate by this point, she was in the kitchen with William - so crating wasn't really an option - anyway she quickly started to realise that this was the signal to wind-down and would climb onto one of the (seemingly hundreds) of living room beds (usually next to/on top of William, lol)!! Works like a dream now, but took a little figuring out at the time! The key was getting the hubster to be consistent with this too, when I wasn't there! Had to train him too 😬 


😘 Kirsty xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to say though, I love to witness a good doodle dash. Lola hardly ever does it, she sometimes really takes a notion and goes for it in the garden full speed circles. Such vigour!


----------



## Andyg (Sep 3, 2013)

Definitely overtired, Mollie would do this to me about 8pm and if I took no real notice it would be growling and barking and nipping, Very worrying at first as ashe seemed to be a crazed dog but if I put her in her crate with a Good Girl praising and a biscuit so it was a positive event, she would just lay down and be asleep in seconds.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Andyg said:


> Definitely overtired, Mollie would do this to me about 8pm and if I took no real notice it would be growling and barking and nipping, Very worrying at first as ashe seemed to be a crazed dog but if I put her in her crate with a Good Girl praising and a biscuit so it was a positive event, she would just lay down and be asleep in seconds.



The crating doesn't seem to work with Zorro. If he is hyper and I put him in the crate, he will start jumping against it so violently that I fear he will hurt himself. 

I think the best way to handle him is to ignore him. I let him run around. And I pull my feet up on couch and read 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Barney's started the doodle dash now.

Generally it's about 8 in the evening, after his walk. Especially funny when he spots his tail, and decides to chase it.

He seems quite happy tiring himself out and shaking all his soft toys like rag dolls - so just leave him to it.

Very entertaining to watch.

Been trying to video it - but he's too quick for me.


----------

